# welsh mare is she pregnant?



## triiger5 (May 6, 2012)

my daughters 13.3hh welsh mare was bred in late october so she will be if preg 6 months. does she look preg?




this was her at 4.5 months




this was spice before she went to the stallion


----------



## muffntuf (May 6, 2012)

Not sure where you are located, but right now - only a vet check will help most likely. They can hide foals up until the last month pretty easily. I have a mare who hides and I guess until the last three months, unless I vet check her.


----------



## triiger5 (May 6, 2012)

we are in new zealand. and our closest horse vet is an hour away. and im happy to wait and see what happens but was just curiouse as this is will the first mare that ive bred to foal if she is in foal. as the last 2 ive tried to breed have not carried to full term 1 was due to person not looking after her when they leased her and other was unknown why she absorbed.

ive had other mares ive looked after foal and worked at tb farms.

spice has a long back so has plenty of room to hide it if preg


----------



## muffntuf (May 6, 2012)

If she is only six months - you have a couple more to go before she starts showing is my guess. It looks like her stomach area has increased in girth, but again - she's got a lot of room to hide a foal. One thing you can keep an eye out for is if she starts stretching her bag area - that's six to eight weeks before she is ready to foal you will start seeing her teets and bag start stretching out and her milk vein that runs to her bag will grow.

Good luck!


----------



## Matt73 (May 28, 2012)

Is this her first time being bred? If she's had other foals I'm gonna guess that, no, she isn't in foal. But the best way to tell is to have a vet out or get the WeeFoal urine test (I have had 100% accuracy with both the 38 and 120).


----------



## triiger5 (May 29, 2012)

im not sure if shes had a foal before as ive only had her 2 years and dont know much about her past

here are some pics of her now 7 months just if preg


----------



## triiger5 (Feb 25, 2013)

she was in foal and lost it about 8 months along.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 26, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Cajonat (Mar 19, 2013)

...so sorry.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss....I am a welshie lover too...

I was wondering if you know her registered name and what her bloodlines are?


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 4, 2013)

we never found out if she was registered or anything else about her other than she spent most of her life doing pony club. we have now sold her to a little boy up north who is 3yrs old and loves her to bits, she couldnt keep up with the task of pony club anymore so now she is retired as his best friend. Mikayla now has a new welsh pony to ride Goldlands the Rascal reg section a gelding he is only 4yrs so he is learning about pony club


----------

